# Layout boards/backboards



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

What is everyone using for layout boards? I was thinking of buying one from Jim Jones, his look good and are light. Probably will run an Avery layout mat on top just for some cushioning. Has anyone found anything better than this? Thanks!


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Not sure if it's better but I made mine from 1x10s and a hinge. Simply cut your boards however long ya want them;mine are about 14" or so. Then take the hinge are screw the boards to it. Simple,folds,lightweight,easy to throw into a backpack,decoy bag,etc.,and adjustable on height depending how far ya open the boards.

Alex


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

I know its a little spendy but after a many hours in the field its worth it.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

I cut the blanket off, chair is like a lazy boy.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

How wide is it?

Sloppy mud is such a pain in the spring. That is why I like the top gun FA blind, as it has a awater proof botom and 6" up the sides. I can put it in 3-4" of water or slop and stay dry. Plus cuts a cold wind too.

But at times I like the portaibilty of a back board especially in minimal cover as the blinds can stick out too much, so a back bd is then better.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

How tall is the profile on that bad dog Kaiser?


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Its adjustable. You can lay flat all the way to 45 degrees. I took the blanket part and put it underneth the chair so my legs don't get caked in mud.


----------

